# when new app.. WHEN!



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does Uber have some kind of modus operandi as to who receives the new app first? I mean is it being rolled out to the larger cities and markets first, or maybe to drivers who are leasing iPhones through the app?? I just know I've heard about the damn thing going on a year now and have yet to see any sign of it... so far


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't rush it. If you're still using the old app, be happy and avoid "upgrading" until Uber forces it on you.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, guess what? Uber just forced it on me. No sh*t, 3 minutes after I posted this thread I went online, and bada bing bada boom!.. there's the new app. Freaky timing??


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Where is the passenger phone number in the new app?

I’m using a tablet, and can’t call through it. So being able to dial the passenger is imperative sometimes.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is some glitches for the past month and it bounces between and outside the app with text messaging and riders and drivers not being able to communicate with each other.

There was a 45+ trip a few weeks ago I didnt want to give up on when I called it was a disconnected number but after calling 5-6 times it finally got through


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dan Coogan said:


> Where is the passenger phone number in the new app?
> 
> I'm using a tablet, and can't call through it. So being able to dial the passenger is imperative sometimes.


Tablet talk. $1.99, worth every penny. You're welcome.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm waiting on the new app still in a small market. Last week I was notified that they would be rolling it out to me sometime this week. I hope they don't change much because I am a new driver just getting a feel for the current app and now I will have to learn the new one.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Tablet talk. $1.99, worth every penny. You're welcome.


For those on T-Mobile or AT&T, they have apps (Digits or NumberSync) that will do the same thing at no cost. Tablet Talk hasn't been updated since 2014. Light years for tech!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FrankLStanton said:


> For those on T-Mobile or AT&T, they have apps (Digits or NumberSync) that will do the same thing at no cost. Tablet Talk hasn't been updated since 2014. Light years for tech!


Works fine for me, evrn as old as it is, its a 4.2 on the app store while Tmobile Digits is a solid 3.0 I'll still give it a try, maybe it runs better


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

I think it’s android only for the new app unless someone can correct me. I have yet to see a iOS screenshot of it on this website


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

eclipse3256 said:


> I think it's android only for the new app unless someone can correct me. I have yet to see a iOS screenshot of it on this website


Haven't seen one on iOS either. But I did get the notification on iPhone last Friday that the new app is coming in the "next few days"

And Chicago is currently getting the "new" crappy surge right now. Just rolled out this morning...


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

NYC market some drivers received it.

I was able to find the iOS app downloaded it input my credentials only to find out it won't work.

I downloaded the app again and its no longer functional.

I have an android phone and still with the old app.


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

AltimatedUber said:


> NYC market some drivers received it.
> 
> I was able to find the iOS app downloaded it input my credentials only to find out it won't work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I love the new app.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Tablet talk. $1.99, worth every penny. You're welcome.


I can make a call through the tablet via AT&T number sync. Just don't like to. Also the Uber app used to show a passenger number to call. I prefer that method.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

The new app arrived in Chicago yesterday. It really is a piece of garbage.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

eclipse3256 said:


> I think it's android only for the new app unless someone can correct me. I have yet to see a iOS screenshot of it on this website


Yeah, I got it on my Android phone but nothing on my iPhone yet.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been under the assumption that the rollout has been arbitrary and slow in order to minimize the load on their customer support. Every time they release the app, they probably get a flood of "how do I find this" or "I can't see my earnings anymore!" questions. Release it at once and your support center would crash.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Went back to Tablet talk. Digits wouldn't be recognized as a dialer so it didn't act likr a native dialer. Had to manually i put number still, which if I had to do that I might as well manually input to my phone directly.

Maybe the iOS version allows it to be recognized as the native dialer, but apparently not the Android version..

What i like about Tablet talk is when I click the phone icone in Uber app, it just dials the number. No copyjng numbers, no inputting numbers, just hit the icon in Ubsr App and it dials it for you. Easier to do when youve gotta call someone on the fly.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Remlap48.5 said:


> Well, guess what? Uber just forced it on me. No sh*t, 3 minutes after I posted this thread I went online, and bada bing bada boom!.. there's the new app. Freaky timing??


Yeah Dara saw your post.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

My app updated right after I gave negative feedback to Uber with their "How do you feel driving for Uber?" smiley face questionnaire.

Coincidence?

Of course I always give negative feedback with a "pay too low" comment. Not that they care or read it.


----------

